# Hanging rail in shower room (Executive 53)



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Can anyone give me advice on putting a hanging rail in the shower room in my Executive. We need somewhere to hang wet clothes on hangers rather than the hooks on the door. I want a wardrobe type rod that spans the width of the shower room over the toilet seat area, and be able to remove it when not in use. 
Question 1: Is using glue to fix a bracket a good idea, if yes which type ? 
Question 2: Would gluing and screwing be better or are screws a no no ? 

I'm thinking on the lines of a U shaped bracket either side of the shower room that doesn't impede the shower curtain. On these brackets I will rest a "rail" for drying wet clothes. The rail can then be removed when not in use. 

I would be grateful for any comments


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

How about those U shaped wardrobe rail brackets from any diy, glued to the panels with something like Stixall (pu) and then use a length of plastic conduit for the rail. 

It the glue does fail (but I doubt it will) you could then resort to screws.

I don't suppose you're planning to hang really heavy stuff?


I did something similar in a mh a few years ago but worried that I wouldn't be able to stick metal brackets to plastic, I just made a couple of U shaped cups from plastic milk bottle tops - just a temporary bodge until I could do a more permanent fix.

They were still in place, and in use when I sold the van some years later.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Our Frankia has one as standard. It is a chrome clothes rail fixed to the ceiling on brackets.


----------

